# Vario Power Board Problem



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Couple of weeks ago, the Vario's motor began to run even when not switched on but connected to the mains - albeit at very low revs. Has anyone else had experience of this fault?

Got in touch with the Baratza US - they said the power board was kaput - replacement price was $25.

View attachment 3288


Pierce, at Baratza, was really helpful - sent me a PDF file showing how to strip down the Vario and replace the board. Now waiting for an offset screwdriver - needed as part of the strip down. Decided to also order a burr removal key - don't seem to be available in the UK?? Pierce shipped the parts before sending me a Paypal invoice. So a big thumbs up for Baratza US - incredibly friendly and helpful. Total invoice price was £35.00 including shipping.

View attachment 3289


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Always great service from Baratza USA when I have spoken to them, so I echo your sentiments.

The burr removal keys are not available in the UK

I ordered mine from orphan Espresso


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

It's this kind of problem that puts me off electronics in equipment. A coffee mill doesn't need electronics. Anyway, glad to hear things should be sorted soon.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't know if it helps but I seem to remember a video on replacing this, maybe Gail & Kat at Seattle, could be worth a look


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for that, Mike. I've got a step by step set of instructions plus pics from Baratza which should be OK.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

painty said:


> It's this kind of problem that puts me off electronics in equipment. A coffee mill doesn't need electronics. Anyway, glad to hear things should be sorted soon.


There's nothing wrong with electronics in a coffee grinder, but if you fail at the design stage or component selection stage, you will run into problems.

Regards,

T.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

It's a shame Mahlkonig uk/Europe do not offer the same customer service/support.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

inaboxmedia said:


> It's a shame Mahlkonig uk/Europe do not offer the same customer service/support.


Certainly is. Pierce at Baratza US was really helpful. Was a bit worried about shipping - but I've now had two shipments without any hassle - pretty quick too.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

dsc said:


> There's nothing wrong with electronics in a coffee grinder, but if you fail at the design stage or component selection stage, you will run into problems.


You're no doubt right, dsc, but in reality this sort of thing is going to be a problem sooner or later. There's only so much time that can be devoted to research, development and testing. Even mass-produced electronics such as the iPhone have encountered problems, and the much smaller production volume of the Vario will probably have received correspondingly less time at the development stage. At least this means the board is oldskool through-hole technology so should be easy to fault-find and repair









.


----------

